

Death of a Programmer. Life of a Farmer - coder2222
http://hello-world.io/death-of-a-programmer-life-of-a-farmer/

======
chrisbennet
I would not chose working in a farm (BTDT) over the joy of coding but it is
great to see someone find "their niche". Finding a job/career you love is
really pretty rare and a bit of an under-appreciated luxury for those who do.

~~~
flippin222222
It's very true that most people wouldn't choose that life, but that's kind of
what the author seems to be saying. I personally think that anything that
makes you feel alive, even if it doesn't last forever, is the best way to go.
Congrats to you, author

